# 2004 cavalier mpg



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Just wondering what everyones thoughts were regarding my mpg.

2004 cavalier 2.2, automatic

27 mpg 

Was expecting a little better than this.

Thoughts?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

is that city, highway, average, what?

epa ratings were 21 city, 31 highway and 25 combined.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to mention.

3/4 of driving is highway, traveling 60-65 miles per hour.

Other 1/4 is city. So it looks as though it's bang on. 

For some reason I believed I'd be in the early 30's


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the site I got that from (EPA) stated this was the revised mpg statement using the newer (2008) methods. I believe the newer methods resulted in generally a lower number than the original methods did. They changed it to more accurately reflect real world results, which were generally lower than what the EPA used to provide.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

you dead spot on mpg:

 MPG ratings for this vehicle have been revised  
Regular Gasoline 23 
City​ 27 
Combined​ 33 
Hwy​ Compare to Official
EPA Window 
Sticker MPG








MPG Estimates from Drivers Like You​ Learn more about 
"Your MPG" 
Average based on 11 vehicles.​ 33.1​ Lo 
26​ 





 Hi
41  View Individual Estimates​ Disclaimer 
Fuel Economics ​ Cost to Drive 25 Miles​ $2.88​







Fuel to Drive 25 Miles​ 0.93 gal​ Cost of a Fill-up​ $39.19​ Miles on a Tank​ 340 miles​ Tank Size​ 14.0 gal​ Annual Fuel Cost*​ $1726​


----------

